# Odor at work



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Dear members, 
Do you stink at work after some hours?
How do you combat that heavy odor?

Sometimes you can not notice it...


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Which sort of odors are we talking about? Food and grease are everywhere and permeate even your skin...take a shower before you meet your colleagues for a drink afterwards. I worked at a place that had a wood fired oven and smelled like a camp fire after work even after changing clothes. I'm bald too and often wear something on my head. Sometimes you just have to scrub. Body odor? Watch what you eat. Things like alcohol, onions, garlic, are absorbed into the blood vessels in your lungs and are then excreted through your breath and sweat. If you drink alot and often, you will sweat alot and inturn create more opportunity to smell funky. I had to respond to this one...just too funny.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

In my line of work I stink all the time. I am down where it all goes down.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

soap, water, deoderant.


----------



## chef_bob (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a bottle of oder removing soap from Chef revival that works well for those stubborn hand smells. But it seems to have dissapeared from their offerings so I use it sparingly. I have found making a paste of liquid hand soap and baking soda works well on stinky hands also.


----------



## robinchev (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had some success with lemon & salt for dealing with odorous hands... although you do get to discover where EVERY SINGLE nick, cut and scratch you didn't know you had was...


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

The other night I cam home after cooking a variety of different meats. My wife said my face smelled like meat so she called me meatface.  

A simple shower always seems to do the trick.

Mark


----------



## ogreplate (Mar 2, 2006)

I work with seafood. I have commercial fished, worked in fish cannaries, and plenty of seafood restaurants. I have tried the salt and lemon juice trick- it works somewhat. I have tried soaking my hands in bleach water and then finishing with lava soap-it works o.k.- use a good moisturizer afterwards. The only thing I have found to positively work is time. Usually, after my weekend when I head to work on tuesday I realize that I don't smell the stench of fish on my hands


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

I worked in a seafood processing plant as well, it is a ***** to get that smell out of you, your clothing, shoes, truck, etc.

As far as odors in general, take a good long hot shower with lots of soap and shampoo, wash your cloths regulary and have good personal hygene. If you have a strong personal body odor, spray some stuff on yourself!


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

C.S.I. was around long before man began to roam this planet. Sometimes when I get home at night, my cat makes a B-line for my clogs...even though I made attempt to "clean" them at work. There's sh*t under your finger nails, sh*t stuck in your teeth, and the greese that splatters up onto your arms and neck. Dude! After a full shift, you are loaded with "smell-info" that you can't hide from unless you go have a complete spa day (Which I receomend on a semi-regular basis. It's bit pricey, but worth it and if you're a dude, your girl will dig that you care that much about her that you go through that to make yourself presentable to her...then buy her a "spa-day" and ...well...you thought food was an afrodisiac?), anyway, you don't have to be a comlete greese monkey in this buisness. Take soome pride in yourself. View yourself as a buisness, even though you collect a paycheck from somebody else. Ya know, some of the most infamous pirates in history prided themselves as ladie's men and were still bad-a*s, mother f*ckers and took care of buisness. Lesson be learned!


----------



## suzychef (Mar 2, 2006)

Couldn't aggree more. Best medicine for a stinkiy smell is a nice hot shower with soap and shampoo. 
Too bad lots of people forget about this simple trick


----------



## al_dente (Mar 9, 2005)

...Too funny. The shoes, the shoes, the shoes. I can recall times when my worst fear was having to pass someone walking their dog while I was wearing my work shoes. Without doubt, the dogs nose would be on my shoe like a dart. I was ok with that. But after making sure the animal didn't bite my toes off...I'd have to look at the owner with a shrug and a kind of _question mark_ on my face, like I hadn't a clue what was up. Those were the days.

Nowadays my policy is strict. Work shoes stay at work. And most of the kitchen smell stays with them. For the seafood I use latex gloves,once, and discared them. Salmon sticks the worst I find.

Al


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

You know, if you truley want to be a chef, i would not care after having taken a shower and walk out in to the public, the first thing i will say, i am a chef, and i hope they understand, that i smell onions or even fish at times. Our body is pourus. Well therefore welcome to the club, especially when the fish was not that fresh anymore. 

regards


----------



## chef m (Mar 10, 2006)

i look it as this, if i smell like an onion when i get off of my tour, or like bo, i gave it my all. at least there is body frag to cover it up if the soap and H2O did not do there job.


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

Many individuals are not understandable.


----------



## coregonus (Aug 10, 2007)

MODERATORS! ..... Do it before Tony Bourdain started writing another book! :smoking:


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Could be worse. You could work on a garbage truck. Think what you'd smell like then. Hey, Jolly Roger, how do you get "banned" put under your name? That looks pretty bad*ss!


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

you are what you eat... if you eat poorly, and have disgusting eating habits you will reek of it... theres only so much deodorant or cologne can cover up.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

>>Good<< Deodorant (gels are weak in my opinion), Axe, Daily Showers, Good Laundry Detergent.

I dont care so much if I smell like food, but it is embarassing to be walking around with BO.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

doesnt it , so does garlic , i had been doing lots of stuff with onions and garlic in the last couple of days ...... i smelt like i had been sitting in the garlic patch today at least i wouldnt be having a problem with vampires:lol::lol:..... 
when im working in the dessert section all i can smell on me is cream and sugar, all my partner Bruce can smell on me is the smells of the deep fryer , weird huh..

As for other funky smells good shampoo, soap deoderant and laundry powder are good , 

you know whats really good for getting rid of grunge from underneath your fingernails, is putting some toothpaste on to your nail brush and giving them a good scrub, its the best thing in the world for cleaning them up and making them look good


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

At the height of our summer season when I am deep frying a lot of our local fish and working seven days a week for three straight months, I have been known to just come home and throw myself into bed.

One morning my husband tells me that he has been having a recurring nightmare..........that he is sleeping with a giant french fry.


----------

